#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-18
<oix> plop
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-20
<oix> plop
<undercover46>  salut
<undercover46>  est ce que quelqu'un me lis ?
<oix> salut undercover46 
<oix> oui je te lis ;)
<undercover46>  merci c par ce que je suis sous telnet 
<undercover46>  alors ya des geek ici ? 
<undercover46>  alo ??
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-21
<undercover>  salut tout le monde
<undercover>  est ce qu'on me lis ?
<undercover>  c'est par ce que je suis sous telnet vista juste pourvoir si ca marche 
<undercover>  ya quelquun ?
<undercover>  je reviendrai plus tard , je crois que ya perosonne 
<rooisto47> salut à tous
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-22
<undercover>  salut
<undercover>  est ce qu'on me lis ?
<undercover>  alo ya quelqu'un ? je suis en telnet je fais un tuto si vous pouvez me dire un mot ou i un ping a serait cool 
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-23
<ALGER> salut 
<ALGER> est ce auil ya quelau'un ?
<ALGER> je suis un utilisateur linux et j'ai lu sur votre groupe sur le site irc algerie 
<ALGER> je voudrai savoir si vous comptez faires des reunions ces jours ci ?
<undercover> salut 
<undercover> me revoila 
<undercover> ya quelqu'un ?
<undercover> yo ya personne ?
<undercover> alo alo 
<mitnik>  salut 
<undercover> salut 
<undercover> ca va bien 
<undercover> ?
<mitnik>  oui pas mal je me parle a moi meme 
<undercover> oui je vois par ce que ici on appel ca ubuntu dz et ils sont ou les lunixiens d'algerie 
<mitnik>  je sais pas ? peu etre qu'ils existent pas 
<undercover> oui 
<undercover> ca doit etre ca 
<mitnik>  j'ai appl‚ tout a l'heure mais ua ya personne la je me tire je revien plus tard 
<undercover> ok d'ok 
<undercover> salut les ubuntu-dz qui existent pas 
<undercover> re re re 
<undercover> ya quelqu'un 
<undercover> re 
<undercover> ya quelqu'un ?
<undercover> salut 
<undercover> vous etes la ?
<undercover> alo ya quelqu'un ?
<undercover> ya quelqu'un ?
<undercover> alo 
<undercover> ubuntu-dz 
<undercover> ??
<undercover> je vourai juste savoir quan est ce que a lieu la prochaine reunion 
<undercover> et ou ? 
<undercover> quit :quit :quit
#ubuntu-dz 2012-01-17
<denis13> salut sa va
<denis13> salem a tous
<amine> hello, 
<amine> i'm amine
#ubuntu-dz 2012-01-18
<Siphax> tout le monde aujourd’hui parler de la loi sopa
<Siphax> ##sopa
<Siphax> j'aimerai bien qui'il appliquant cette loi sur megaupload
<Off> hein ?
<Siphax> ou rapidshare
<Off> pourquoi ?
<Siphax> car tous les chansons que je télécharge
<Siphax> c'est sur wawa mania
<Siphax> et downparadise
<Off> parce que si tu dis ça, t'as rien pigé à la loi.
<Off> et ?
<Siphax> mieux qu'il parlent de piratbay
<Off> parce que si sopa passe, wawamachin et down machin, ils vont y passer aussi.
<Siphax> mais les chanteurs il ont de largent
<Siphax> les start de cinéma aussi
<Siphax> pourquoi protégé les droit de brads petit
<Off> j'suis absolument pas ton résonnement.
<Siphax> cette loi va interdit le téléchargement pour certains pays
<Off> non, cette loi va donner le droit au lobby de simplement couper n'importe quel site s'il contient un temps soit peu un truc illégal.
<Siphax> ok
<Off> c'est à dire que si par erreur, quelqu'un balance sur un forum ubuntu un lien vers un livre illégal, ils ont le droit de couper le forum.
<Siphax> mais c'est grave
<Siphax> on peux pas contrecollé tous c'est forum
<Off> ben, oui
<Siphax> est ce que elle s'applique en algérie
<Siphax> car pour nous 
<Siphax> fais ce que tu veux faire
<Siphax> tout est légale
<Siphax> soff 
<Siphax> pas d'insulte pour l'état
<Siphax> sa sera la fin pour toi
<Siphax> personne ne tu reverra
<Siphax> je pense que YouTube va disparaître
<Siphax> c'est mal
<Off> Siphax: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:SOPA_initiative/Learn_more
<Siphax> lerci
<Siphax> merci
<denis13> salut les amis
<Siphax> il faut apprendre  l'anglais elle nécessaire pour la communication avec la communauté ubuntu
<Siphax> la majorité des irc avec l'anglais
<Off> tout comme le français
<Off> ou l'arabe, ou le chinois.
<denis13> salem tout le monde
<Off> yop
<denis13> toujours le meme qui reponds
<denis13> c pas du jeu :p
<Off> héhé
<Siphax> j'ai forché Gnomenu pour mate http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/332806Capture.png
<Siphax> j'ai changers les dépendance et les fichier .c et les têtes .h dans le fichier src de code
<Siphax> et sa marché
<Off> forché ?
<Off> t'as changé quoi ?
<Off> ah, ok
<Off> tu voulais dire forqué
<Off> mais c'est moche ce genre de menu
<Off> c'est contre-productive
<Off> aller dans tel menu pour aller encore dans tel menu pour enfin trouver l'application
<Off> tapper son appliction directement dans le dash, c'est plus rapide et plus pratique et vachement mieux pensé.
<Siphax> mais j'ai fait sa pour apprendre des nouvelle 
<Siphax> sur le code
<Off> et t'as appris quoi ?
<Siphax> j'ai apprés quand en changer les fichier .c
<Siphax> il faut aussi changer les tête .h 
<Siphax> pour quel marche
<Off> ah ben forcément
<Siphax> et les dépendence aussi 
<Off> mais je pense que tu voulais dire l'inverse, non ?
<Siphax> c'est nécessaire
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> tapper son appliction directement dans le dash, c'est plus rapide et plus pratique et vachement mieux pensé
<Siphax> un windowsien il ne conne pas l'application 
<Siphax> c'est difficile pour lui
<Siphax> de tapé sur le dash ou d'utilise alt+f2
<Siphax> pense pour lui
<Off> ben, si un système est mal foutu, on va pas le suivre
<Off> OSX, c'est carrément différent de windows
<Off> tu crois qu'ils vont s'adapter pour les windowsiens ?
<Siphax> mais il viens chez nous 
<Off> nope
<Off> mais on s'en fou de lui
<Off> il doit s'adapter aussi
<Siphax> mais c'est des nouveaux utilisateurs de linux
<Off> on crée pas un os selon l'habitude d'un autre OS.
<Off> tu crées un OS en suivant l'ergonomie la mieux pensé
<Off> et alors ?
<Off> ils vont apprendre
<Siphax> ci c'est comme sa en va rester toujours 1% d'utilisateurs de linux dans le monde 
<Siphax> il faut aidé les autres pour s'adapté 
<Off> ben je préfère avoir 1% d'utilisateurs qui savent utiliser un OS que 98% qui le font mal.
<Off> oui, y'a la doc pour ça
<Off> il apprend
<Off> comme il appris à utiliser windows ou sa machine à laver.
<Off> il lit les tuto/manuels/docs
<Siphax> mais toi tu es un linuxiens
<Siphax> pense a quelqu'un dans sont travailler il va chercher les doc
<Off> ben, déjà, la société dans laquelle il travaille, je pense qu'elle lui a bien appris à utiliser un OS.
<Off> ou bien même l'école d'ou il sont.
<Off> sort*
<Off> tu dois savoir maitriser ton outil.
<Off> pour après, l'utiliser pour travailler.
<Siphax> il faut facilité l'émigration vers linux
<Off> tu vas pas te metter à travailler alors que tu sais pas lancer une application
<Off> non, il faut pas la faciliter
<Off> il faut avoir notre propre façon de penser.
<Siphax> pas comme sa les choses se passent 
<Off> la mieux conçu et la plus ergonomique
<Off> on s'en fou de comment ça se passe
<Off> c'est pas parce que 98% de gens sont cons qu'on va les suivre hein ?
<Off> Ubutnu font très bien avec unity.
<Off> j'espère qu'ils vont continuer à l'améliorer.
<Siphax> unity et compiz
<Off> marre d'essayer de rendre linux comme un windows.
<Off> c'est pas ça linux.
<Off> Linux, c'est une autre façon de penser.
<Siphax> http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2011/12/25/apology-2/
<Off> je sais
<Off> déjà lu
<Off> je m'en fous de compiz
<Off> je l'ai jamais utilisé
<Off> adaptez-vous au nouveaux concepts
<Siphax> je pense pas que unity va aller plus loin de 12.04
<Off> si si
<Off> ils l'ont même foutu dans leurs ubuntu tv
<Off> cherche pas, unity va devenir un très bon produit
<Siphax> on va voir
<Off> c'est juste le début là, c'est normal qu'ils soit pas complet.
<Off> mais ref
<Off> adaptez-vous.
<Siphax> no
<Off> arrêtez de raler parce qu'on vous a viré les menus
<Siphax> facilité les chose pour les autres
<Off> les menus sont anti-productifs
<Off> faire 3 clics pour lancer une application, c'est mal pensé.
<Off> tapper l'application directement, c'est mieux pensé.
<Off> et puis, même.
<Siphax> sous gnome 2 et mate un seule clic
<Off> avoir l'application dans un dock, c'est encore mieux
<Siphax> un bureau trés productive
<Siphax> gnome 3 il me fait peur plus que unity il ressemble à une tablette 
<Siphax> j'aime le changement mais pour le mieux
<Off> t'as une mauvaise conception du mieux alors.
<Off> il ressemble pas à une tablette, les tablettes sont pas du tout comme ça
<Siphax> je ne sais pas mieux que linus torvald il a bien répondu a cette question
#ubuntu-dz 2012-01-19
<Siphax> megaupload ??
<Off> ils l'ont fermé
<Siphax> http://www.lffl.org/2012/01/megauplod-chiuso-e-arrestato-il.html
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> c'est dommage 
<Siphax> pas de musique et pas d films
<Siphax> on va tout retourné vers torrent
<Off> c'est pas dommage
<Off> faut protester
<Off> faut chercher à trouver des problèmes techniques à des problèmes politiques.
<Siphax> mais en va faire quoi
<Off> +pas
<Siphax> moi j'aime bien que tout se retourne comme avants 
<Siphax> Nous allons voir si dans les prochains jours seront fermés les autres sites tels que rapidshare Filesonic , Fileserve etc
<Siphax> mais youtube sa sera  mal
<Siphax> http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-loi-internet/telechargement-illegal/actualite-470756-etats-unis-font-fermer-megaupload.html
<Off> hein ?
<Off> quoi comme avant ?
<Off> tu racontes quoi ?
<Off> en fait, tu penses qu'a ta tête.
<Off> tu t'en fous des autres qui utilises rapidshare comme moyen pour partager un fichier de sauvegarde, ou bien une distribution de linux.
<Off> tant que toi tu l'utilises pas, tu t'en fous qu'il soit fermé ou pas
<Off> lq question est pas dans sont utilité mais dans la liberté.
<Off> si on arrive au point ou on est plus libre de partager quelque chose sur internet, là, tu t'en rendera compte.
<Off> et tu te diras que, merde, taurais du réagir quand ils ont fermé méagaupload.
<Siphax> oui j'aime pas les chose que se passent comme sa, je veux tous revien comme avant
<Siphax> libre de partager
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-18
<BLACK_SC0RP> slt
<mohamed_amine> hello!
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-19
<Billdz> salam
<BLACK_SC0RP> slt
<BLACK_SC0RP> saha  billdz
<Billdz> wach rakom sava
<mohamed_amine> Salam
<mohamed_amine> !
<BLACK_SC0RP> سضمضك
<BLACK_SC0RP> salam
<mohamed_amine> saha kho
<mohamed_amine> la bas
<mohamed_amine> labas?
<mohamed_amine> 1st time wahed yraddli fi had le channel
<mohamed_amine> :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> انا ثاني جديد
<mohamed_amine> كاش ubuntu
<mohamed_amine> ؟
<BLACK_SC0RP> mankhdmoch
<BLACK_SC0RP> i love
<BLACK_SC0RP> www.matriux.com
<mohamed_amine> so, wach rak dir hnaya :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> backtrack
<mohamed_amine> ah ok
<BLACK_SC0RP> انقرعج
<mohamed_amine> :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> وانت  تحب
<mohamed_amine> bon, backtrack = ubuntu
<BLACK_SC0RP> ubuntu
<BLACK_SC0RP> based  debian
<mohamed_amine> kif kif
<mohamed_amine> les 2
<BLACK_SC0RP> انا اعجبني
<BLACK_SC0RP> matriux krypton
<mohamed_amine> واش تدير بيه ؟ :) server
<mohamed_amine> ولا تخلّط كيما كامل الناس
<mohamed_amine> :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> ههههه
<BLACK_SC0RP> من كل بحر قطرة
<mohamed_amine> لازم :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> فيه  لي تول انتاع  pentest
<BLACK_SC0RP> هدا واش نحتاج
<mohamed_amine> أومبعد، كاين صاحبي هكذا، يحوّس، بص؛ في الأخر ما يدير والو
<BLACK_SC0RP> هههه
<mohamed_amine> يضيع وقتو
<BLACK_SC0RP> انا اندير كي نحب
<mohamed_amine> par exemple
<BLACK_SC0RP> hacking  .............
<mohamed_amine> صحّ، يا خو بيراتيني دركا :) نشوف إذا تقدر
<BLACK_SC0RP> اعلاه  انت تقدر
<mohamed_amine> لالا
<mohamed_amine> ما نقدرش، بصّح علابالي بلي راك في شلف
<mohamed_amine> صح و لا لالا؟
<BLACK_SC0RP> لالا
<BLACK_SC0RP> 41.108.80.180   ip   anta3ek
<mohamed_amine> أيا خلينا، أنا علابالي :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> واش اعلابالك
<mohamed_amine> راك في شلف
<mohamed_amine> :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> لالا
<mohamed_amine> si
<mohamed_amine> يا خو، راهي باينة،
<BLACK_SC0RP> انا انقولك   لالا   وانت اتقولي الشلف
<BLACK_SC0RP> راك حاب اتهبلني
<mohamed_amine> ماشي أنا،
<mohamed_amine> ip ta3ek ykoul hakda
<mohamed_amine> :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> واش تعرف انت في الايبي
<mohamed_amine> ana ma na3ref walou, les listes li ya3arfou
<mohamed_amine> ISP Name = REGION CHLEF
<mohamed_amine> hadi Algerie Telecom li tsammihoum, donc maranich 3alet
<BLACK_SC0RP> انت  ثاني راك قدام عين صالح
<mohamed_amine> الله يهديك راني في دزاير
<BLACK_SC0RP> عندك  فوري
<BLACK_SC0RP> هههههههههه
<mohamed_amine> أيا لاباس راك بديت تسلكها :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> ما تقدر ادير بيها   والو فوري
<BLACK_SC0RP> لازملك  vpn
<BLACK_SC0RP> اصطالي
<BLACK_SC0RP> cyber ghost   programme  vpn
<mohamed_amine> ana machi ta3 had almachakil :) khatini :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> hgmg ohùdkh
<BLACK_SC0RP> انا ثاني خاطيني
<BLACK_SC0RP> راني انقسر برك
<mohamed_amine> :) :)
<mohamed_amine> المهم، ياك ما زعفتش :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> اعلاه
<BLACK_SC0RP> نزعف
<mohamed_amine> صحّ،
<mohamed_amine> واش تقرا يا خو
<mohamed_amine> ؟
<BLACK_SC0RP> 3 ثانوي
<BLACK_SC0RP> وانت
<mohamed_amine> أنا في الجامعة
<BLACK_SC0RP> واش من الجامعة
<mohamed_amine> bab ezzouar
<mohamed_amine> تعرفها؟
<BLACK_SC0RP> مليح
<BLACK_SC0RP> وا تقرى
<BLACK_SC0RP> Ø´
<mohamed_amine> conception des machines
<mohamed_amine> نخدم الماشينات :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> ماشي كاينة في بومرداش ثاني
<mohamed_amine> إيه كاينة
<BLACK_SC0RP> واش ادخلت ادير  في ubuntu
<BLACK_SC0RP> اتسلكها  برمجة
<mohamed_amine> شوية python
<mohamed_amine> php
<BLACK_SC0RP> حثقم
<BLACK_SC0RP> perl
<mohamed_amine> لالا،
<BLACK_SC0RP> shell coding
<BLACK_SC0RP> asm
<BLACK_SC0RP> c++
<BLACK_SC0RP> اما لا اتسلكها  site web
<mohamed_amine> biensur
<mohamed_amine> أنا مصمم مواقع
<mohamed_amine> web designer
<BLACK_SC0RP> هههه
<BLACK_SC0RP> بصح انا انتي  مواقع
<BLACK_SC0RP> بصح  راكم  ادير اخطاء  كارثية
<mohamed_amine> كيما واش
<mohamed_amine> ؟
<BLACK_SC0RP> sql  xss
<BLACK_SC0RP> lfi rfi
<BLACK_SC0RP> حتى الريموت كود  كاين
<mohamed_amine> ماشي أنا، :)
<mohamed_amine> أنا نخدم بالكثير مواقع تعا الشركات
<BLACK_SC0RP> ماكاش  سكريببت  ما فيهش ثغرات
<mohamed_amine> donc ma fihach technique kbir
<BLACK_SC0RP> تعرف اداة  rips
<BLACK_SC0RP> تخدم php
<mohamed_amine> لالا
<mohamed_amine> إيه
<mohamed_amine> نخدم oho
<mohamed_amine> php
<mohamed_amine> ز-
<mohamed_amine> :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> RIPS - A static source code analyser for vulnerabilities in PHP scripts
<BLACK_SC0RP> غدوى ان شاء الله نبعثهالك
<BLACK_SC0RP> واناليزي السكريبت انتاعك
<mohamed_amine> إيه راني نشوف فيه
<mohamed_amine> مليح
<BLACK_SC0RP> واش راك اتشوف
<mohamed_amine> rips
<BLACK_SC0RP> عندك
<mohamed_amine> http://rips-scanner.sourceforge.net/
<BLACK_SC0RP> يسمع  كاين اللي يفحص السكريبت من جميع النواحي
<BLACK_SC0RP> حتى sql post
<mohamed_amine> مليح
<BLACK_SC0RP> ههههه
<mohamed_amine> meme les scripts li rahoum fi server?
<BLACK_SC0RP> انت تبني  وانا نهدم
<mohamed_amine> :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> انا في حياتي ما اخترقش موقع في حد ذاتو
<BLACK_SC0RP> نفحص السرفر
<BLACK_SC0RP> وادا القيت ثغرة في موقع  ننتقل من موقع لموقع
<BLACK_SC0RP> يعني جميع المواقع معرضة للاختراق
<mohamed_amine> كي تلقا ثغرة، كيفاش تستعملها، هاذي هي المشكلة
<BLACK_SC0RP> ههههه
<BLACK_SC0RP> انا ثاني نكتب الثغرات
<BLACK_SC0RP> perl php
<BLACK_SC0RP> عندي اكثر  من 5 سنين
<BLACK_SC0RP> ما كاش حاجة اسهل من الاختراق
<mohamed_amine> :) مليح،
<BLACK_SC0RP> بصح  حبست ماكاش فايدة
<BLACK_SC0RP> عندي  عامين ملي حبست
<mohamed_amine> إيه هادي تان مشكلة، كي تبني تخلص بصح كي تهدم ما تدّي والو
<mohamed_amine> :)
<mohamed_amine> واش حاب تدير في الجامعة؟
<BLACK_SC0RP> بصح انا ادبي
<BLACK_SC0RP> انروح نقرى  حقوق
<mohamed_amine> مليح،
<BLACK_SC0RP> في بنعكنون
<mohamed_amine> تولي قاضي و لا محامي :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> ان شاء الله
<mohamed_amine> إن شاء الله
<mohamed_amine> :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> عندك سيت
<mohamed_amine> 3andi portfolio: http://ymamine.tumblr.com/
<BLACK_SC0RP> انتاع الباطل
<BLACK_SC0RP> امالا راك تدخل  traidnt
<mohamed_amine> biensur, hnaya kach ma nkhallsou haja :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> معهد ترادنيت
<mohamed_amine> إيه سيت مليح، بصّح عندي بزاف ملي تعلمت هاذ الشي،
<mohamed_amine> donc ma ranich nhawas 3la doros
<mohamed_amine> ntabba3 les blogs ta3 les designers
<BLACK_SC0RP> انا اتعلمت منو في 2007
<mohamed_amine> مليح، أنا تناي تعلمت من هاذ لي سيت
<BLACK_SC0RP> wordpress
<mohamed_amine> بصح كي تخدم تزيد تتعلم أكثر
<mohamed_amine> إيه نعرف نخدم بيه، نخدم ثيمات ...
<BLACK_SC0RP> زمان كنت نصطالي  لي سكريبت في البسي انتاعي
<BLACK_SC0RP> وانريح نفحص فيهم
<BLACK_SC0RP> سرفر اباتش
<mohamed_amine> ih, mlih apache, ana fi dar nakhdem bi cherokee
<mohamed_amine> server khfif ou rapide
<BLACK_SC0RP> جوملة    makportal........
<mohamed_amine> جملة ثقيل :) يصلح معا لي سيت لكبار بزّاف كيما تاع الجرائد
<BLACK_SC0RP> http://downloads.securityfocus.com/vulnerabilities/exploits/46441.pl     شوف  هدي ثغرة
<BLACK_SC0RP> وقولي واش رايك
<BLACK_SC0RP> PHP-Nuke
<mohamed_amine> chkoun darha hadi? tban mliha :)
<BLACK_SC0RP> انا
<BLACK_SC0RP> اخر ثغرة ليا   وحبست
<BLACK_SC0RP> ماكاش مبرمج  ما عندوش  اخطاء
<BLACK_SC0RP> المهم  خويا معرفة  خيرررررر
<mohamed_amine> شكون نتايا Dr.0rYX ولا Cr3w-DZ؟
<BLACK_SC0RP> Dr.0rYX
<BLACK_SC0RP> وعلاه
<mohamed_amine> المهم، صحيت خويا نتلاقاو في ساعة الخير إن شاء الله، أقرا مليح باش تجيب الباك.
<BLACK_SC0RP> ههههههه
<BLACK_SC0RP> ان شاء الله
<mohamed_amine> سلام.
<BLACK_SC0RP> سلام
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-20
<BLACK_SC0RP> slt
#ubuntu-dz 2014-01-14
<Lei00> Salem el khawa
<shel3over> wa3likom salam Lei00
<shel3over> welcome back Lei00
<Lei00> Merci shel3over
#ubuntu-dz 2014-01-16
<Break> Salut les gars, est ce qu'il y'a quelqu'un ici ?
#ubuntu-dz 2015-01-12
<ButterflyOfFire_> Bonjour, Assegwas ameggaz et bonne année ;)
<elacheche> Hello ButterflyOfFire_ :)
<ButterflyOfFire_> Yo man
<elacheche> HNYear :)
<ButterflyOfFire_> Merci elacheche ;)
<med\> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/330088Capture21.png
#ubuntu-dz 2015-01-13
<med\> cd /alger/tizi-ouzou/tadmait
<med\> ls
<med\> med
